# der firefox 3 thread

## _eckobar_

Hallo Leute!

Betreibt noch jemand bereits den Firefox 3? ich habe diese Woche den Umstieg gewagt. Bin bis dato eigentlich total begeistert. Die Änderungen im Rendering-Unterbau machen sich extrem bemerkbar. Seiten rendern wahnsinnig schnell. 

Weiters ist die Javascript Implementierung wirklich gelungen ... man probiere http://script.aculo.us/ mal mit dem Firefox 2 und dann mit Firefox 3 aus. Bei mir ist bestechender Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit, wenn so eine Kreis verschoben wird.

Hinzuzufügen ist, dass sich der Firefox jetzt in den Desktop besser integriert. Beispiel: Standard-HTML-Formulare haben aussehen vom jeweilige verwendeten Desktop-Theme.

Da jedoch derzeitig noch Alpha gibt es natürlich auch Probleme:

 manche Seiten werden zwar verarbeitet, aber nicht angezeigt. Beispiel: http://last.fm

 Rendering noch nicht 100% korrekt. Zusehen beim Goggle-Reader

 ganz selten, dass Firefox komplett abschmiert

 es gibt noch fast keine Extensions. Ausnahme bei mir: noScript (für mich eines der wichtigsten Extensions)

Verwende derzeitig Firefox 3.0a7. Binary Install gibt es auf dem FTP Server von mozilla

Was habt hier für Impressionen / Probleme / positive Aspekte / ... betreffend Firefox 3 gesammlt ?

----------

## papahuhn

Oh, danke für den Link. Die Kreise sind mal interessant. Ich weiss schon, warum ich Opera anstatt Firefox nutze.  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn firefox wieder etwas Ballast entfernen würde. Ich kann mich noch gut an Version 0.2 erinnern, mit der ich angefangen habe. Schnell, klein und fix. Firefox auf einem meiner Rechner hier killt je nach Version X, das macht echt keinen Spass mehr. Bin mittlerweile schon zu seamonkey gewechselt (obwohl ich hauptsächlich mit Konqueror arbeite), der läuft stabiler und ist meiner Meinung nach auch schneller. Werde wohl mal die alpha testen.

----------

## xraver

Also ich bin mit FF2 zufrieden.

Er läuft stabiel und stellt sogut wie alle Seiten vernünftig dar.

Das einzige was stört ist die längere Renderzeit einer Site im gegensatz zur Windows Version.

Aber FF 3 werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen.

----------

## Wolle

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> Verwende derzeitig Firefox 3.0a7. Binary Install gibt es auf dem FTP Server von mozilla
> 
> Was habt hier für Impressionen / Probleme / positive Aspekte / ... betreffend Firefox 3 gesammlt ?

 

Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass immer "Firefox Version 2.0.0.6" gestartet wird.

Wie kann ich den 3.x starten, ohne dass ich 2.x deinstalliere?

----------

## manuels

Hab das Dingen gerade auch mal kurz ausprobiert:

Pro: Schnellerer Seitenaufbau

Contra: Immer noch dieser blöde alte Download-Manager. Irgendwie mag ich den nicht. Da sollte mal eine neue kreative Idee her.

----------

## musv

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ich weiss schon, warum ich Opera anstatt Firefox nutze. 

 

++

In Punkto Schlankheit muß man auch dazu sagen, daß Phoenix - also die erste Version von Firefox - noch ca. 5 mb (Quelltext) groß war. Mittlerweile sind's 36 mb. 

Ins Leben gerufen wurde Phoenix, weil der Mozilla vielen Leuten zu groß, zu schwerfällig und zu langsam wurde. Schon seit längerer Zeit hat der Firefox in den Punkten den Mozilla schon hinter sich gelassen.

----------

## franzf

Was mich an der Kombination Firefox / Thunderbird nervt:

Bei beiden kompiliert man endlos gleichen/ähnlichen Code!

Beide brauchen einen HTML-Renderer+JS-Engine, eigene Widgets und pipapo...

Wäre es nicht besser da eine eigene Lib zu extrahieren, dass man nicht sooo viel Plattenspeicher herschenkt, und auch nicht so lange kompilieren muss.

Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre eine kleinere Abhängigkeit für z.B. mplayerplugin, welches jetzt Firefox oder Seamonkey braucht...

Ich muss einen schwächeren Rechner betreuen. Wenn ein Update ansteht gehen für thunderbird+firefox 4h drauf, konqueror+kmail+kdelibs dauern da zusammen deutlich weniger lange!

Ich selbst verwende nur Konqueror, bei Problemen hab ich immer noch Opera installiert.

Naja, war jetzt sehr OT, wollte einfach mal bissl Frust ablassen...

Bzw. auch nicht  :Wink: 

Vllt hat einer ne Ahnung, ob man da was machen könnte wie KDE-Split-ebuilds...   :Question: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Thargor

Ich gebe zu ich habe nicht ganz verstanden, was da steht, aber das hier sollte (irgendwann) Abhilfe schaffen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xulrunner

----------

## hoschi

Ich freue mich zwar auf Firefox3, aber speziell unter Linux erhoffe ich mir von Webkit mehr. Den sowohl Gnome als auch KDE werden diese in Zukunft fuer ihr eigenen Browser verwenden, bei Mozilla hat man den Speicherverbrauch ja leider nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen.

Fuer KDE-User ist da eine Weiterentwicklung und Gnome-User bekommen mit Epiphany dann wirklich einen Browser der sich nicht nur sauber ans GUI anpasst, sondern auch von den inneren Werten her eine Alternative zu Firefox bietet.

Ich bin kein Browsernazi - Monokulturen a'la IE oder nur Firefox sind nie gut, vielfallt schadet nie.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *_eckobar_ wrote:*   Verwende derzeitig Firefox 3.0a7. Binary Install gibt es auf dem FTP Server von mozilla
> 
> Was habt hier für Impressionen / Probleme / positive Aspekte / ... betreffend Firefox 3 gesammlt ? 
> 
> Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass immer "Firefox Version 2.0.0.6" gestartet wird.
> ...

 

 firefox herunterladen

 entpacken (ich habe hierfür /opt/firefox/firefox-3a7 gewählt)

 in den entpackten ordner wechseln

 ./firefox starten

 fertig

weiters empfiehlt sich für die 3er version ein eigenes profil zu erstellen. geht am besten über den profil manager. rufe 

```
/path/to/firefox-folder/firefox -ProfileManager
```

 auf. wähle aber einen anderen ordner als den standardmäßigen (sonst überschreibst du dein firefox-2 profile).

----------

## _eckobar_

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hab das Dingen gerade auch mal kurz ausprobiert:
> 
> Pro: Schnellerer Seitenaufbau
> 
> Contra: Immer noch dieser blöde alte Download-Manager. Irgendwie mag ich den nicht. Da sollte mal eine neue kreative Idee her.

 

vielleicht was für dich, ich finde diese extension geil und verwende es selbst: download statusbar

----------

## _eckobar_

@HOSCHI & FRANZF:

an sich habt ihr recht. ich finde den konqueror betreffend rendering und seitenaufbau bzw. integration in den kde-desktop auch viel viel besser. jedoch scheitert es an den plugins / extensions für den konqueror. ist brauch zwar nicht viel, aber wirklich sinnvolle web-surf plugins findet man für den konqueror praktisch nicht ... oder bin ich da auf dem holzweg? hat da jemand eine gute seite?

----------

## xraver

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  firefox herunterladen
> 
>  entpacken (ich habe hierfür /opt/firefox/firefox-3a7 gewählt)
> ...

 

...funktioniert bei mir schonmal nicht. Benutze amd64 und FF3 konnte einige Libs net finden.

Hat jemand FF 3 schon selber compiliert?

Gibt es schon ein ebuild oder ist Handarbeit angesagt?

----------

## _eckobar_

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *_eckobar_ wrote:*   
> 
>  firefox herunterladen
> 
>  entpacken (ich habe hierfür /opt/firefox/firefox-3a7 gewählt)
> ...

 

also ich hab weder ein reguläres ebuild noch ein overlay gefunden.

welche libs konnten nicht gefunden werden?

----------

## xraver

Also,

starten mit ./firefox geht schonmal nicht. Es wird bei mir der FF2 gestartet.

Also mal dann ./firefox-bin versucht zu starten.

```

./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## _eckobar_

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Also,
> 
> starten mit ./firefox geht schonmal nicht. Es wird bei mir der FF2 gestartet.
> 
> Also mal dann ./firefox-bin versucht zu starten.
> ...

 

also dieses verhalten ist ganz normal, dass libxul.so nicht gefunden wird, weil diese library im firefox ordner selbst ist. aus diesem grund mußt du firefox auch mit dem shellscript starten, weil dieses den library-path abändert, damit alle libs die im firefox-ordner sind auch gefunden werden.

die frage ist, warum mit 

```
./firefox
```

 bei dir der 2er gestartet wird?!?!

kannst du bitte mal 

```
./firefox -g
```

 ausführen (klarerweise im firefox3 install ordner)

ist egal ob ein debbuger gefunden wir oder nicht, aber vorher werden nämlich einige ordner-infos ausgegeben. du kannst weiters auch noch 

```
./run-mozilla.sh  ./firefox-bin
```

 probieren. das shell-script ./run-mozilla.sh ist nämlich eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass library-path verändert wird.

----------

## hoschi

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Hab das Dingen gerade auch mal kurz ausprobiert:
> 
> Pro: Schnellerer Seitenaufbau
> 
> Contra: Immer noch dieser blöde alte Download-Manager. Irgendwie mag ich den nicht. Da sollte mal eine neue kreative Idee her. 
> ...

 

Haette es diese Extensions zu 0.6er Zeiten gegeben, ich haette sie schon damals benutzt.

SO UND NUR SO sollte ein Downloadmanager in einem Browser aussehen!

----------

## xraver

danke _eckobar_, ./run-mozilla.sh  ./firefox-bin funktioniert.

Ich musste nur meinen FF2 schliessen  :Wink: .

----------

## _eckobar_

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ... Ich musste nur meinen FF2 schliessen ...

 

erklärt natürlich einiges. *gg*

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ... Haette es diese Extensions zu 0.6er Zeiten gegeben, ich haette sie schon damals benutzt.
> 
> SO UND NUR SO sollte ein Downloadmanager in einem Browser aussehen!...

 

freut mich, dass dir extension gefällt. ist eine kleine feine erweiterung, die sich super integriert.

----------

## musv

Hmm, erster Eindruck:

Das Teil reagiert wesentlich schneller als Firefox2, die Seiten werden viel schneller aufgebaut und auch schneller geladen. Man merkt fast keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mehr zu Opera.  :Smile: 

Allerdings sehen die Schriften irgendwie merkwürdig aus. Könnte sein, daß Firefox3 noch ohne Pangounterstützung compiliert wurde. Baut man die wieder rein, dürfte ein Geschwindigkeitsverlust zu erwarten sein.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hmm, erster Eindruck:
> 
> Das Teil reagiert wesentlich schneller als Firefox2, die Seiten werden viel schneller aufgebaut und auch schneller geladen. Man merkt fast keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mehr zu Opera. 
> 
> Allerdings sehen die Schriften irgendwie merkwürdig aus. Könnte sein, daß Firefox3 noch ohne Pangounterstützung compiliert wurde. Baut man die wieder rein, dürfte ein Geschwindigkeitsverlust zu erwarten sein.

 

komisch, also bei mir sehen schriften ganz normal aus. hast du schonmal deine firefox-einstellungen kontrolliert? vielleicht mal neues profil verwenden.

----------

## musv

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

>  also bei mir sehen schriften ganz normal aus. hast du schonmal deine firefox-einstellungen kontrolliert? vielleicht mal neues profil verwenden.

 

Nö, hab einfach wie oben beschrieben, den FF3 runtergeladen und gestartet. Die Schriftarten in Menü, Navigationsleiste, Statusleiste usw. sehen alle normal aus. Aber die Schriftarten der aufgerufenen Seiten werden in doppelter Größe dargestellt. Wenn ich wieder Firefox2 starte, ist alles wieder wie gewohnt.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *_eckobar_ wrote:*    also bei mir sehen schriften ganz normal aus. hast du schonmal deine firefox-einstellungen kontrolliert? vielleicht mal neues profil verwenden. 
> 
> Nö, hab einfach wie oben beschrieben, den FF3 runtergeladen und gestartet. Die Schriftarten in Menü, Navigationsleiste, Statusleiste usw. sehen alle normal aus. Aber die Schriftarten der aufgerufenen Seiten werden in doppelter Größe dargestellt. Wenn ich wieder Firefox2 starte, ist alles wieder wie gewohnt.

 

checke mal 

```
Firefox 3 >> Edit >> Preferences >> Reiter: Content >> Fonts
```

 vielleicht auch mal im "Advanced"-Dialog nachschauen. Vergleiche die Werte mal mit dem Firefox 2.

----------

## hoschi

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   ... Ich musste nur meinen FF2 schliessen ... 
> 
> erklärt natürlich einiges. *gg*
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   ... Haette es diese Extensions zu 0.6er Zeiten gegeben, ich haette sie schon damals benutzt.
> ...

 

Ich verwende die Statusbar-Extension ja schon lange. Aber sie wird einfach zu wenig beachtet.

----------

## manuels

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vielleicht was für dich, ich finde diese extension geil und verwende es selbst: download statusbar

 

Oh, ja. Danke.

Das Dingen ist super!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Für die Faulen: layman -a minefield

Bin grad mal am Kompilieren.

Tobi

----------

## Wolle

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./run-mozilla.sh  ./firefox-bin
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, so geht's denn auch bei mir.

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> Weiters ist die Javascript Implementierung wirklich gelungen ... man probiere http://script.aculo.us/ mal mit dem Firefox 2 und dann mit Firefox 3 aus. Bei mir ist bestechender Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit, wenn so eine Kreis verschoben wird.
> 
> 

 

Das sieht mir aber eher aus wie ein beseitigter Bug aus Firefox 2. Mit "Objekte über den Bildschirm bewegen" hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit Firefox 2. Das geht da genau so schnell wie imit andern Browsern auch, http://script.aculo.us/ ist bei mir jetzt echt mal die Ausnahme. Übrigens funktioniert die Seite in Konqueror-3.5.7 auch normal schnell.

Mein erster Eindruck von Firefox 3: Wirkt auf mich als reiner Anwender eher wie ein Bugfix-Release. Nicht missverstehen, ich finde das allein schon toll. Naja und die Features: schön, dass es weiter geht   :Smile: 

----------

## _eckobar_

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> ..Mein erster Eindruck von Firefox 3: Wirkt auf mich als reiner Anwender eher wie ein Bugfix-Release. Nicht missverstehen, ich finde das allein schon toll. Naja und die Features: schön, dass es weiter geht   ...

 

Du hast recht, für das Auge gibt es nicht viele Änderungen, weil die meisten Features im Unterbau passiert sind (Rendering Cairo / Javascript Enhancement ...). Für die optischen Zuckerl sind eher die Extensions heranzuziehen.

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Was mich an der Kombination Firefox / Thunderbird nervt:
> 
> Bei beiden kompiliert man endlos gleichen/ähnlichen Code!
> 
> Beide brauchen einen HTML-Renderer+JS-Engine, eigene Widgets und pipapo...
> ...

 

Hmm das wqre eine Idee, mann könnte ja auch so eine Art lib Mozilla-lib machen und auf diese ist dann Firefox, Thunderbird, Seamonkey (?) gelinkt.

Sollte man vll mal vorschlagen, also direkt bei Mozilla Foundation

Vll, bekommen die das gebacken.

----------

## _eckobar_

es gibt zwar noch keine alpha von firefox mit dem neuen places feature, jedoch sind von golem screenies gezeigt worden. auf der mozilla places:user interface kann man noch etwas mehr finden.

warte schon ganz gespannt auf version M8, sollte eigentlich nicht mehr lange dauern. aus der meilenstein liste ist derzeitig 18. september zu entnehmen.

----------

## musv

Habs ja nur mal kurz überflogen, aber muß man die Bookmarks wirklich in 'ne sqlite-Datenbank reinpressen?

----------

## _eckobar_

 *musv wrote:*   

> Habs ja nur mal kurz überflogen, aber muß man die Bookmarks wirklich in 'ne sqlite-Datenbank reinpressen?

 

kann ich nur bestätigen, hab zwar auch nur kurz überflogen, jedoch findet man in allen berichten / wikis, dass sqlite als neues bookmark backend verwendet wird. soll laut aussagen der entwickler aber schneller sein als vorheriger mechanismus. betreffend export funktionen würde ich mir aber keine sorgen machen ... da gibt es sicher 1000 &1 erweiterungen dafür (falls mitgelieferte funktionen nicht ausreichen sollten).

was stört dich an sqlite?

----------

## _eckobar_

für die ganz interessierten gibt es schonmal eine preview auf die M8. hoffe, dass es da bald einen release der M8-Version geben wird. werde euch natürlich informieren!

----------

## musv

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> was stört dich an sqlite?

 

Ich halte es einfach für übertrieben, daß man die Browserbookmarks in einer Datenbank unterbringen muß, auch wenn die DB nur ein sqlite-File ist.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *_eckobar_ wrote:*   was stört dich an sqlite? 
> 
> Ich halte es einfach für übertrieben, daß man die Browserbookmarks in einer Datenbank unterbringen muß, auch wenn die DB nur ein sqlite-File ist.

 

Sehe ich anders, denn bei einer DB hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten betreffend Selektion / Referenzierung / Redundantsvermeidung / etc...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Für die Faulen: layman -a minefield 

 

Bei mir:

```
# layman -f

# layman -a minefield

* Overlay "minefield" does not exist!

```

Wo finde ich dieses Overlay?

----------

## _eckobar_

alpha8 wurde released

----------

## frary

Is zwar n alter Hut, aber das entsprechende Overlay heisst "mozilla"  :Very Happy:  . Bin gerade am bauen der beta2, mal sehen was sich so getan hat...

Gruß

T

----------

## Finswimmer

 *frary wrote:*   

> Is zwar n alter Hut, aber das entsprechende Overlay heisst "mozilla"  . Bin gerade am bauen der beta2, mal sehen was sich so getan hat...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> T

 

Kurzer Bericht wäre super  :Smile: 

----------

## frary

OK: Da ich nicht nur Firefox sondern auch Compiz-Fusion gestern erst installiert habe kann ich über performance nicht wirklich Auskunft geben. 

Installation: Keine Probleme beim emergen. Allerdings muss Thunderbird neu gebaut werden, da Firefox einige Updates mitbringt (u.a.Cairo).

Umstellung: Zunächst wirkt Firefox3 genau wie der Vorgänger, die Änderungen stecken im Detail. Ich habe nicht ausgiebig getestet oder nach neuen Features gesucht sondern ich benutze FF3 zum ganz normalen Surfen mit mehreren Tabs und das funktioniert ohne Probleme oder Abstürze.

SQlite: Zumindest mit dem Ebuild aus dem Overlay wird kein SQlite installiert. Der emerge ging übrigens echt fix, kein Vergleich zu den 25Minuten die alleine FF2.0.0.11 gebraucht hat.

Fazit: 

```
layman -a mozilla
```

 und selbst versuchen, sollte produktiv nutzbar sein soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja jemand ausführlicher über neue Features und sonstige Veränderungen aus, wie gesagt, ich nutze FF im Moment nur zum Surfen...

Gruß

T

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

ich hatte auch vor den FireFox 3 zu installieren:

 *frary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -a mozilla
> ```
> ...

 

```
[01:15]root@box:#~>layman -a mozilla

* Failed to add overlay "mozilla".

* Error was: Binary /usr/bin/svn seems to be missing! Overlay type "svn" not supported. Did you emerge dev-util/subversion?
```

Muss ich subversion installieren damit ich das "mozilla" Overlay hinzufügen kann?? Wie war das bei Dir?

Gruß & DankeLast edited by xhi2018 on Fri Jan 25, 2008 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *xhi2018 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [01:15]root@box:#~>layman -a mozilla
> 
> ...

 

Mußt Du - genau das steht ja auch in der Fehlermeldung.   :Wink: 

----------

## achimh

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem den Firefox 3 Beta 3 downgeloadet (allerdings im winxp), den es jetzt seit ein paar Tagen gibt.

Hauptsächlich gings mir darum ob der Firefox nun wirklich weniger Speicher benötigt oder nicht.

Fakt bei mir ist, google auf einer Seite geöffnet braucht beim Firefox 2.0.0.12 ~20Mb Arbeitsspeicher.

Firefox 3 Beta 3 um di 30 Mb Arbeitsspeicher. Bei mehr Tabs offen könnts ihr es euch ja denken.

Entweder ich habe Firefox 2 ziemlich getweakt oder das Problem mit dem "Speicherfressen" gibts noch immer.

Unter Gentoo hab ich den Neuen allerdings noch nicht getestet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *achimh wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir vor kurzem den Firefox 3 Beta 3 downgeloadet (allerdings im winxp), den es jetzt seit ein paar Tagen gibt.
> 
> Hauptsächlich gings mir darum ob der Firefox nun wirklich weniger Speicher benötigt oder nicht.
> ...

 

Also zum einen ging es da nicht um den Speicherverbrauch sondern um Speicherlecks, wo dann der ganze Speicher weg war und das merkt man nicht nach 5 Minuten. Und dann werden die Betas meist mit Debugcode ausgeliefert, also da kann man über den Speicherverbrauch nichts sagen.

----------

